# die besten hechtgewässer deutschlands



## karpfen-freak (9. Februar 2008)

hi 
ich bin auf der suche nach dem besten hechtgewässer deutschlands.
ich wollte von mai-juli durch ganz deutschland reisen um die besten gewässer zu befischen.
was sind für euch die top addressen zum thema hechtangeln
für mich sind es die recker aa, recker teich und das steinhuder meer
(jerkbaits 4-ever):m


----------



## Kark (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: die besten hechtgewässer deutschlands*

Ich würde mal so spontan sagen das die Boddengewässer rund um Rügen wohl mit das beste Hechtgewässer in Deutschland sein könnten.


----------



## skatefreak (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: die besten hechtgewässer deutschlands*

:mKann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Da Vinci (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: die besten hechtgewässer deutschlands*

Definitiv Bodden!!!


----------



## Henryhst (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: die besten hechtgewässer deutschlands*

Jup Bodden.


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: die besten hechtgewässer deutschlands*

Wenn es um die größt mögliche Kapitalendichte,geht sicher Bodden.Zu den besten Hechtgewässern gehören noch ein paar Talsperren und so einige Baggerseen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Karpfenchamp (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: die besten hechtgewässer deutschlands*

Von der Bestandsdichte her darf man auch nicht die Elbauen vernachlässigen. Dort gibt es eine ganze Menge Hechte. Bloß die Größe könnte um einiges besser sein. Ich würde aber sagen dass es wohl die Bodden sind.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: die besten hechtgewässer deutschlands*

Die Sauerland-Talsperren wie Bigge und Möhne sind eigentlich bekannt als hervorragende Hechtgewässer. Der Gigant vom letzten Jahr aus der Bigge (47 Pfund!!!) hat nochmal eindrucksvoll das Potential bewiesen: http://www.fisch-reuber-biggesee.de/html/biggeseerekord.html

Ein echter Geheimtipp ist in meinen Augen der Schaalsee (SH/MVP), da kaum beangelt, riesengroß und mit kaum Nahrungskonkurrenz für den Hecht (eigentlich nur Barsche).


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: die besten hechtgewässer deutschlands*

Früher hätte ich nach Bodden sofort Edersee gesagt,aber nach Jahrzehnten Raubfischen,durch den Berufsfischer,scheint der seit ein paar Jahren wieder im Aufbau zu sein!
Als ich vor ca.40 Jahren mit dem Angeln dort begann,waren meistens die ersten 
5 Plätze in Rankings,von genau dem Gewässer besetzt.

Taxidermist


----------



## peitscher (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: die besten hechtgewässer deutschlands*

ab nach rügen!!!!


----------



## xxcruiserxx (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: die besten hechtgewässer deutschlands*

die vielen gräben und seen in ostfriesland sollen doch einen seeeehr guten hechtbestand beherbergen. zwar sind die fische nicht so groß, dafür gibt es wahnsinnig viele....


----------



## marlin2304 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: die besten hechtgewässer deutschlands*

Natürlich alle Gewässer rund um Rügen und Usedom, aber ein paar Binnenseen wie zum Beispiel der Edersee gehören auch dazu.


----------



## spinner14 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: die besten hechtgewässer deutschlands*

Ich denke auch Bodden, gibt aber auch viele gute Seen in Brandenburg und Schleswig-Holstein.


----------



## peitscher (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: die besten hechtgewässer deutschlands*

....oder hör dich mal am edersee um, hab in den letzten woche erstaunlich viele fangmeldungen gelesen


----------



## DinkDiver (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: die besten hechtgewässer deutschlands*

Also so was ich weiß sind die Bodden tatsächlich was die Bestandsdichte von Hechten bis knapp 130 angeht echt ungeschlagen. 

Dir richtigen Monster(ü 130)  werden allerdings eher in den großen Seen z.B. in Bayern gefangen. 
Dort ist allerdings die Bestanddichte viel geringer als im Bodden.
Mehrere Meterfische an einem Tag sind da sicher die große Ausnahme
Mag sein das ich auch daneben lieg. Dadurch das die Angelei dort oben miterweile so boomt werden vermutlich auch immer mehr Fische auch mit über 130 gefangen. 

Aber ich mein man sollte doch auch mit nem Meterfisch zufrieden sein.


----------



## Breamhunter (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: die besten hechtgewässer deutschlands*

Ich stimme auch mal für die Boddengewässer:m
Kurz nach der Wende waren wir öfters am Plauer See in MeckPomm. Aber was man so hört und liest hat der See seine besten Tage wohl hinter sich#c


----------



## karpfen-freak (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: die besten hechtgewässer deutschlands*

danke für die schnellen antworten!!


----------



## Zanderlui (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: die besten hechtgewässer deutschlands*

ich sage dann mal müritz kölpinsee und plauer see.da aber sehr große wasserfläche auch sehr schwer zu beangeln.denn wie sag man so schön die müritz is nich groß sie ist sehr groß(riesig)(größter binnensee deutschlands!!!!!)


----------



## LUKA$ (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: die besten hechtgewässer deutschlands*

Bodden ...Möhnesee...Edersee...Müritz


----------



## tomry1 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: die besten hechtgewässer deutschlands*

Achwas^^
Der Bodden besteht aus 2% Fisch , und der Rest ist Wasser.
Habe dort 3 Tage geangelt , und Kaum etwas gefangen ( einen kleinen Barsch)
Also wer was fangen will, sollte es vom Boot mit Guide versuchen.
Man muss sich schon vorbereiten um die guten Kanten zu finden.

Nun zu meinem Geheim Tipp-...
Kleine Teiche (am besten Enten Teiche im Park) die sind reich an Futterfisch,
und durch die Enten siedelt sich der Hecht dort automatisch an.
Ich habe in einem Teich der ca 400 m2 groß ist , 4 ordentliche Hechte gefangen, in nur 30min.
Natürlich hab ich nur einen Hecht entnommen , denn ein so schönes Gewässer soll ja erhalten bleiben ;-)


----------



## jurner2000 (29. August 2008)

*AW: die besten hechtgewässer deutschlands*

Die echten Geheimtipps behalten die Experten wohl für sich. Kann ich auch verstehen.


----------



## Ukeleidriller (31. August 2008)

*AW: die besten hechtgewässer deutschlands*

es ist wirklich schwer in foren gute tips zu bekommen. eigentlich sind sie ja dafür da, aber einige befürchten wohl daß sofort heerscharen von topfanglern dort einfallen und das ganze gewässer leerfressen!  |supergri

da ich kein boot habe und vom ufer aus angel, kann ich aus meiner persönlichen erfahrung sagen daß alte baggerseen der mittleren größe ganz gut sind. einem bootsangler bieten sich natürlich ganz andere möglichkeiten, da sind dann die ganz großen seen interessanter.


----------



## pike-81 (10. Juni 2013)

Moinsen!
Der Thread ist schon älter, aber vielleicht kann man ihn ja wiederbeleben.
An welche Gewässer ist der TE denn gereist?
Ein gutes Hechtgewässer sollte meiner Meinung nach folgende Voraussetzungen erfüllen:
-ein gewisses Alter haben (Naturseen)
-es sollte groß sein
-möglichst wenig Angeldruck/Berufsfischer
-Laichmöglichkeiten/Besatz
-Futterfische wie z.B. Maränen
-weitläufige Schongebiete und -zeiten
-wenig Konkurenz wie Waller und Zander
-Strukturen und Kanten als Anhaltspunkte bei der Suche
Wie sehr Ihr das? Was ist noch wichtig?
Petri


----------



## vermesser (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: die besten hechtgewässer deutschlands*

Ein gutes Hechtgewässer sollte meiner Meinung nach folgende Voraussetzungen erfüllen:
-ein gewisses Alter haben (Naturseen) *Ja.*
-es sollte groß sein                           *Nein, warum?*
-möglichst wenig Angeldruck/Berufsfischer *Auf jeden Fall!*
-Laichmöglichkeiten/Besatz   *Ja.* *Wobei Laichmöglichkeiten wichtiger als Besatz sind. Ungeeignete Gewässer bilden keinen ordentlichen Bestand.*
-Futterfische wie z.B. Maränen *Ja, und die ständig verfügbar.*
-weitläufige Schongebiete und -zeiten *Warum? Bei wenig sonstigem Druck verzichtbar.*
-wenig Konkurenz wie Waller und Zander *Nicht zwingend, siehe Bodden, wo es auch Zander und vor allem große Barsche gibt. Ähnlich in vielen großen Naturseen. *
-Strukturen und Kanten als Anhaltspunkte bei der Suche *Für den Angler wichtiger als für den Hecht!*

Wie sehr Ihr das? Was ist noch wichtig?
*Deckung für die Jungfische, also Kraut und Co., nicht zu kalt im Winter oder zu warm im Sommer, also nicht zu flach.*


----------



## kati48268 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: die besten hechtgewässer deutschlands*

Einen Aspekt schmeiße ich mal noch in die Runde, ohne die übliche C&R-Diskussion anzetteln zu wollen (also bitte nicht!); trotzdem ist mitentscheidend, ob große Fische aus dem Gewässer eher zurückgesetzt oder mitgenommen werden. 
Viele holländische Gewässer z.B. sind nicht nur wegen ihrer Gewässerbedingungen sehr gut.

Wer nicht auf solche genannten Großgewässer (Boddeen, Müritz,...) steht, findet aber auch kleinere Top-Gewässer in D, z.B. http://www.mellenhof.de/angeln.html . Hab den 75ha-See für einen Gewässerbericht besucht (Der Raubfisch 2/11) und kann ihn zum Hechtangeln seeehr empfehlen!
Gründe für den hervorragenden Bestand aus meiner Sicht:
- enormer Futterfischbestand
- Strukturreichtum (tiefe Bereiche, Flachzonen, Kanten, gr. Seerosenbänke,...)
- große Schilfbereiche am Ufer, also auch gute Laichbedingungen für Hechte
- gute Wasserqualität (hat u.a. 'nen Zu- & Ablauf)
- wenig Angeldruck bzw. Fische werden nicht massenhaft entnommen


----------



## kohlie0611 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: die besten hechtgewässer deutschlands*

Wichtig für größere Hechte ist auf jedenfall das Futterangebot, am Bodden die Heringe, in der Müritz sicherlich die Maränen und viele Baggerseen werden auch regelmäßig mit Refos besezt...ebeso existieren in vielen Talsperren Maränen, Fellchen, Renken oder wie auch immer.Grade da werden ja immer wieder gute Fische gefangen.Denn neben der Masse sollte ja auch die Klasse stimmen. Und Unterwasservegitation sollte auch vorhanden sein, sie brauchen auch Deckung in der sie sicher sind ( bis zu einer gewissen Größe zumindest )


----------

